# Duck cleaning/transport



## Gadi's Master (Oct 15, 2012)

This is probably a good problem to have but a problem none the less. I live in an apartment and this past season i got "talked too" about cleaning the ducks I shot in the parking lot. Which I can see what the issue is but its either clean them in the parking lot or clean them in the field and get a ticket. Geese are easy to clean cause the laws only require a wing to be attached for transport which means I was able to do most of the work out in the field and I could breast them out inside my apartment. My problem lies with the ducks and having to have a wing and head attached. Has anyone found a good way to clean out the guts in the field while still being able to leave the head and wings attached?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Hmm, didn't know that you need the head too on a duck. I see it is in the MN regs, is that just a MN thing? Most methods I've seen have been to stand on the head and tail and stick your fingers up under the breast on each end and pull, which leaves the breast attached to the wings.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Found this in the internet thinggy.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't understand why the head would need to be left on for transport. Any person checking hunters' bags should be able to ID a duck by the wings along.

I know this doesn't answer your question, just seems like a stupid regulation to me. I have been transporting birds back to MN from ND with only the wings for 5 or 6 years now. I guess we have never been checked once we were back in MN though.


----------



## Gadi's Master (Oct 15, 2012)

Gunny - thanks for the video. Think it will work on ducks or do you think the heads will just pop off?

Yea as far as i know its just an MN law.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Only one way to find out.

And its a stupid law. It makes our DNR look like idiots, and that they have no idea how to identify a duck without a head. :eyeroll:

Gunny


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just make a cut at the base of the breast, stick your fingers in and pull the guts out.......................


----------



## islandgoose (Aug 1, 2010)

All you have to do is pluck the feathers off of the spine of the duck or goose . Make an incision down through the spine . Spread the body cavity with your fingers . Pull the guts out . Make sure you have a sharp knife . Also , you can pluck the feathers off the breast in the field ,if you want, and breast the bird out when you get home . Put the carcass in a plastic bag and deposit in the trash can. Hope that helps.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

X2 what Dakotashooter said. It is easy, we do that exact method when we transport ducks back to MN.

When you get home, use a big box in your apartment.....breast out your birds in the box...keep everything in your box and toss it all away. No mess in your apartment and no one sees you cleaning the birds.

Or simply move....


----------



## Gadi's Master (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for all your help guys! Greatly appreciated.

Trust me I would love to move back out to the country, and will as soon as possible... these city folk are driving me nuts.


----------

